

Damon Albarn records new Gorillaz album on an iPad - lotusleaf1987
http://www.nme.com/news/gorillaz/53816

======
tptacek
I'm just happy to hear there's another Gorillaz album in the works. I thought
both Demon Days and Plastic Beach likely to be his last.

------
davidamcclain
Since the article doesn't say, anyone care to hazard a guess at some of the
apps he may or may not be using?

~~~
tptacek
He didn't say, but this article has some background speculation:

[http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Gorillaz-USB-MIDI-Sequencer-
Damo...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Gorillaz-USB-MIDI-Sequencer-
Damon_Albarn,news-8803.html)

------
jamesbritt
There is just about zero information in that article other than the assertion
of making an album on an iPad.

~~~
tptacek
It's a firsthand assertion from Damon Albarn, announcing what is probably
going to end up being the best-known creative output to ever use the original
iPad. It's newsworthy.

~~~
tyweir
I don't think he was suggesting that it's not newsworthy, just that he had an
expectation, as did I, to get an insight into the apps used during production.

~~~
wazoox
Yes, how you produce serious music on an iPad is a valuable question...

~~~
dotBen
The _next_ version of iPad is apparently going to support MIDI (presumably
through am expesnive proprietary dongle like the iPad does for hooking up
cameras to download photos).

I enjoy making beats with the KORG iELECTRIBE on my iPad but I doubt he'd be
making whole albums on it

Video of KORG iELECTRIBE for iPad:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeVx5PQERKE>

~~~
YooLi
_This_ version of the iPad supports MIDI. It's not really the iPad hardware,
it's the software. iOS 4.2, which releases in a few days, has MIDI hardware
support via WiFi MIDI or MIDI over USB, using the USB connector included in
the Camera Kit ($30 for usb port and sd card reader). The 4.2 betas have
already been tested with different external hardware.

He specifically said he's making the album _on the iPad_. Why doubt it?

------
jamesbritt
A link that has technical information on iPad album production:
<http://blog.soundcloud.com/2010/04/28/destroy-the-silence/>

